# the "gifts" i get



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I guess it time for him to go to school. You should be with him when he is outside hunting to teach him "leave it". I would hate to find out he got a hold of something that was poisonous instead of just gross. An unwatched puppy will surely find trouble.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My dogs have never been hunters other than Maggie once finding a dead young rabbit in the yard (I suspect the cat actually killed it) and brought it in through the doggie door. Lucky you! I hate surprises like that.:yuck:


----------

